# Politics Forum Missing Sometimes



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Just now I went to the Off Topic forum w/o signing in and there was no Politics forum. Then I signed in, and there it was.

A few days ago I noticed Politics was missing but I don't remember if I was signed in or not.

Is this a bug or a feature?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Just did an experiment, went to "New" and there was a thread in the Politics forum. Then I signed out, returned to New, that thread was missing. Obviously I have signed in again, and the thread from Politics is again present in New.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

SpinyNorman said:


> Just did an experiment, went to "New" and there was a thread in the Politics forum. Then I signed out, returned to New, that thread was missing. Obviously I have signed in again, and the thread from Politics is again present in New.


It's not visible if you are not logged in.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Cletus said:


> It's not visible if you are not logged in.


That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess only people who are signed in as members can view other members beating each other up over politics. Pretty funny.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You have to be logged in to see the Private section, also. I don't think it's a 'bug' - they purposely set it up that way.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I noticed this week it is new. I did not see any official announcement about it being changed.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess we like to keep our dirty laundry inside our dysfunctional family, let the outside world think we have our act together.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

If I had to give a reason, it is so that the political discussions to not pull hits on search engines.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Livvie said:


> I guess only people who are signed in as members can view other members beating each other up over politics. Pretty funny.


I think that's the way is should be.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Tasorundo said:


> If I had to give a reason, it is so that the political discussions to not pull hits on search engines.


I'm betting the Owners want to get hits from search engines, as a differing view. 

More traffic, potentially more members, etc.

Just a thought. Remember, this is a for profit business for some company.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I am sure they do, but not the traffic that comes from political argument


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Lostinthought61 said:


> let the outside world think we have our act together.


Can you even imagine such a thing?


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't object to people speculating on the bug/feature question, but it would be nice if someone in authority would tell us at some point.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

SpinyNorman said:


> Can you even imagine such a thing?



i know, right....unlike those uncouth hooligans at Reddit


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

It's "the dems fault".


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'm betting the Owners want to get hits from search engines, as a differing view.


Close but not quite there. This site is about Marriage, we aim to keep the main results and first impressions of guests oriented to the topics as this ensures they will be more likely to add to the community than to distract from the main topic.

By keeping some areas behind the login wall, we don't attract people to the forum who have no interest in the topic at hand. Once they join the forum, they are more than welcome to join these other topics, but we don't want to turn this into only a discussion about the off topic items.

Our aim is not to restrict the discussions, but to ensure those who come to the site are actually interested in the site and not just the unrelated items.

Daniel


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I win!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Tasorundo said:


> I win!


And, me!


----------

